# Remeron info



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Here is some information on the antidepressant Remeron (generic name is mirtazapine, brand name in the UK is Zispin), which is a new class of antidepressant - a NaSSA. It could help with IBS pain and diarrhoea. http://www.nami.org/helpline/remeron.html http://www.depression-net.com/


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info.I take Remeron and it works very good for me and has almost no side effects.It does help me sleep really well at night which is great for me!


----------

